# Blue Footed Leucs ...



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

blue footed leucs? i have heard of green footed leucs, but not blue


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*



Julio said:


> blue footed leucs? i have heard of green footed leucs, but not blue


Check it out, Julio.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/75781-blue-foot-leucomelas.html
blue foot leuc - YouTube


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

the pics are not loading and the video does not show the color of the feet


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

I'm just gonna dip my regular ones in food coloring...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*



Julio said:


> the pics are not loading and the video does not show the color of the feet


Sorry, I couldn't find a working picture, but you could hit up Zach for a picture.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

Yea, theres a few others that have them but not many.
Im on a waiting list but that could take years... & im not that patient


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

https://www.google.com/search?q=Blu...Q&biw=1920&bih=930&sei=Z523UPXBCKuJ0QHw_4GoDw

I believe you can see the blue in the 7th picture


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

Is a naturally occuring morph in the wild or a captive one, that pic has that frog with blue toes


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

Sky Blue ... toes?!? 

s


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*



Julio said:


> Is a naturally occuring morph in the wild or a captive one, that pic has that frog with blue toes


From this thread
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/75781-blue-foot-leucomelas.html



zBrinks said:


> Sean Stewart has brought them in from Europe a couple times in the past 15-20 years. Apparently, they are fairly difficult to breed. They are just another locale of leucomelas.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*



Scott said:


> Sky Blue ... toes?!?
> 
> s


lol, dont' start that up again


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You beat me to it Doug! (The link).

Thx Scott for moving discussion.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*



Scott said:


> Sky Blue ... toes?!?
> 
> s


Oh great. Now we're being trolled by our moderators!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: WTT: Benedicta for "Blue Foot" Leucs*

All y'all deserve it. 

s


Pumilo said:


> Oh great. Now we're being trolled by our moderators!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is another pic I found from the following thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/75378-many-frogs-ready-ship-now.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Soooo Pretty.

I will have an extra eurovent/protean setup for them, and i dont care if that tank sits empty for years until my name comes up on the list ... i WILL own these.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Soooo Pretty.
> 
> I will have an extra eurovent/protean setup for them, and i dont care if that tank sits empty for years until my name comes up on the list ... i WILL own these.


Such determination! Good! I'm not the only one daydreaming I'll one day own these!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Zach-
Do you have any pics of the Green Foots to show people that are unaware of these, a comparison between the 2?

PS. Youre a lucky man, im green with envy (no pun intended). Feel free to add me to your waiting list too


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm so I decided to look up the species in DendroBase, and it looked like there was a morph that has blue feet, "Cerro Autana" :









www.DendroBase.de

But the alternative name for the morph is "green" when I looked at the translation


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's what people seem to refer to 'Green Foot' leucs most often in the US hobby. Across the pond, older, poorly supplemented blue foot leucs tend to shift towards green and they're sometimes referred to as green foot leucs. This is an F1 specimen from a 1995 import. These guys tend to be smaller, more reclusive, have a slightly different call, and breed more frequently/less seasonally than the other leucs I work with. I've started calling them Dendrobates leucomelas '1995', as the 'green feet' seem to be greatly dependent on what you want to call 'green'. Most of these leucs that came in were either lost or mixed in with other bloodlines of leucomelas.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

As always Zach so nice but 1 thing that would make me question if these were the same morph or not is the lag time between late 90's import which specifically came in as green foot Luecs to close to 15 years later blue foot Luecs showing up. Perhaps reaquired from the wild, possible but why they would not have been referred to originally as blue foot, the exporter described them to me as (the green foot that is) an unripe lemon with green around the edges. My guess would be they are a different morph but unfortunately we will never know....unless someone digs up Dirk Jorgens, finds out who he got them from and asks that person as they would have been the original breeder.
Either way they are both nice, it's great to see you have kept the legacy green foots around for so long.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Based on size, pattern, and color, I don't think the 1995 green foots and the newer 'blue foots' are the same frogs. My blue foots are easily 25-50% larger than the green foots, and they're several years younger.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

A few UK frog keepers have been bringing in D. Leucomelas "Cerro Autana" from Europe over the past 1/2year or so and I have seen loads pictured recently in European collections. 

This photo gives a good idea of what is being traded over here has Cerro Autana/Blue Footed Leucomelas.










Regards,
Richie


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Richie good to see lots of success over there, hopefully the frogs that were distributed here in the US will do as well. 
Zach I may have missed it but would describe the overall boldness....or lack there of for the blue footed morph.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME they're a little more shy than the typical Venezuelan morphs floating around, but I still regularly see them, and typically see all of them when I feed. They're nowhere near as shy as the bandeds.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

There is also a rumor going around that some of those blue tint Leucs are hybrids. That picture is too good to be true. 



R1ch13 said:


> A few UK frog keepers have been bringing in D.Leucomelas "Cerro Autana" from Europe over the past 1/2year or so and I have seen loads pictured recently in European collections.
> 
> This photo gives a good idea of what is being traded over here has Cerro Autana/Blue Footed Leucomelas.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> There is also a rumor going around that some of those blue tint Leucs are hybrids. That picture is too good to be true.


looks like Leuc x Auratus...if thats possible


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

joshbaker14t said:


> looks like Leuc x Auratus...if thats possible


It is possible. There's been members doing it as well.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

joshbaker14t said:


> looks like Leuc x Auratus...if thats possible


Wouldn't a Leuc x Auratus be sterile? Not sure how that works, that's the impression that I got from something I had read.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The leuc auratus crosses I have seen never looked like that


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

theres some leucs I have seen pictures of that def look like leuc x tinc as well..


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

These are not hybrids/outcrosses - they are a distinct population of leucomelas. Leucs are actually pretty variable - these is even a population that is solid green and black. Just because it's something you're not used to seeing doesn't mean it's a mutt.

Your average Venezuelan leucomelas are much more of a mutt than these guys are. Most of those floating around consist of blood from several different imports, many of which probably are from some very different populations.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I see these are now referred to as blue footed green Luecs, too bad the green footed ones aren't blue. I don't believe any of the blue foot that arrived here had green striping did they Zach?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They had an odd green tint to them, almost like they were covered in oil or something. The older they get, the more different looking they are.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> There is also a rumor going around that some of those blue tint Leucs are hybrids. That picture is too good to be true.


Funnily enough, that's how I have been describing them to people - Leuc x Auratus...

Not my cup of tea regardless, some I have seen look a lot more suspect than others, but who am I to say otherwise? I have seen photos of some which have a very Tinctorius look and pattern to them - these are the ones I have my doubts about! 

Sadly, It would be silly to believe that there were no wrong doings going on within some European collections - but hey ho!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Just_Angela (Nov 5, 2016)

I just acquired 5 adult Leucs from another city in Texas. No Idea of lineage or origins. 3 are smallish and look a lot like the fine-spotted variety, 2 are noticeably larger and resemble the more typical nominant (one with "wings" even!). All have slightly off colored feet... definitely not blue, but more a greenish color... I will try to post some pics.


----------

